#  > General Zone >  > Jobs >  >  >  EmployMent News Weekly (22 January 11 - 28 January 11)

## redsox

EmployMent News Weekly (15 January 11 - 21 January 11)


 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

EmployMent News Weekly Archive (Collection of Old Editions)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

note: replace "-------" with h-o-t-f-i-l-eSee More: EmployMent News Weekly (22 January 11 - 28 January 11)

----------


## prince6255

thanks very much

----------


## jollyjegan

THanks..useful links .

----------


## axeus

could you update aspen video tutorial for shell & tube heat exchanger (ASPEN TEAM). thanks in advance

----------

